# I hate dealers.



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

I only have two connects unfortunately.  So unreliable,  cant even just pick up the phone to tell me he cant get me any.  I called him 5 times over 2 days.  Someone I have known for about 10 years, not a friend but a friendly acquaintance.  I like to buy 20's and he has decent bud with a decent count and suddenly..poof...he's lost my business.  I sorta feel like a fool for trying to give him my money lol.  No wait...I do feel like a fool.  There is such a thing as texting dude....damn lol....

       The other connect (which I had to go to) sells 50's.  But this dude is iffy as in they are young (21- 22 years old) and consider themselves like......how can I put this....."young buck hustlers that need to make the cheddah!  hollah...".  So chances are will skimp out on the quality as well as quantity.  I tried to avoid this one, but I had no choice I suppose lol.  

       Not surprisingly I received a 50 bag of low/mid grade stuff that whose buds are soft to the touch and was meant for blunting rather than one to two hit wonders.    He also said it was "2.2 to 2.3 grams" when I asked.  This would've already raised alarm bells as too him skimping, but I already knew he did from previous encounters because my friend had a scale.  It basically looks like a nice full bag of weed, but its oh so lacking.  It was an insult to my intelligence really and I am sure it would be too many of you.  There is a lot of red hairs as well which I think the grower let the plant flower for too long.  If you are going to "hustle" me kiddo then at least do it with some decent bud.  They probably save that for themselves and laugh at their stupid "custy's".  

    I like to take two bong hits.  I shouldn't have to smoke a whole joint or mini-blunt to get blazed.  This is a waste of good weed in my opinion and just a matter of preference.  

      But anyway, I've decided that I am no longer going to give these dudes anymore of my money lol.  I already feel like a big *** fool for giving them as much as I have already.  I live in a very urban terrain so I could find new connects I guess.  I don't think this will make much of a difference because being _unreliable_ and _shady_ seems to come with the territory of dealing weed so in due time I would just see a _repeat of the same headaches and annoyances_.  

       However, I've decided to grow instead and will concentrate on growing instead of smoking.  This will mean an extended break from weed, but that's OK because I sure as heck need one real bad.  I have three plants right now which will hopefully yield some decent bud < wishing for all female :hubba:! <-- i just like the icons eye brows lol>.  Home grown is the best anyway.  I let them get as much direct sunlight during the day and at night I put under soft white and daylight cfls.  I will be lst'ing and probably flowering under sunlight and floro's because I alternate them between the two everyday anyway.

       So do any of you ever get frustrated with having to deal with people trying to get bud?  I am sure a lot of you don't because ...uhhhh....you grow your own lol, but I am sure people here do deal with it.  I just wanted to know other peoples thoughts on the subject.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 3, 2008)

you not alone,  guess we in the same boat I'm rowing the boat...


----------



## rami (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, ur gettin hustled for sure. a gram these days wit the EDIT up economy is 15$. a 50$ bag should be 3.5 which around here we call an 8th. which i usually buy for 40-45$ max.

being a dealer in the past for 3 or 4 years taught me how to deal wit those bastards, a dealer will try to rip u off weather u knew him for 10 years or u met him yesterday. so be carefull when u deal with them.

and every body gets ripped off, it just depends on u, if ur a *******, ur gonna keep gettin ripped off for the rest of ur life. if not. ull learn from ur mistakes and put this bastards on check.




> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. *Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.* The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

rami said:
			
		

> Well, ur gettin hustled for sure. a gram these days wit the F&*(ed up economy is 15$. a 50$ bag should be 3.5 which around here we call an 8th. which i usually buy for 40-45$ max.
> 
> being a dealer in the past for 3 or 4 years taught me how to deal wit those bastards, a dealer will try to rip u off weather u knew him for 10 years or u met him yesterday. so be carefull when u deal with them.
> 
> and every body gets ripped off, it just depends on u, if ur a *******, ur gonna keep gettin ripped off for the rest of ur life. if not. ull learn from ur mistakes and put this bastards on check.



Yea, its all very ghey if you ask me.  I was thinking "2.4 grams?"  Around here 20 dollars will get 1 gram or a little bit more.  I don't get it.  By that logic, I am losing .1g per $50 bag.  At the time I was thinking I should be getting more because I dished out fifty bucks.  That is how its supposed to work.  

The funny thing is that this person is the older brother who took over the dealing from a more reliable younger brother, who seemed to always atleast answer the phone for shitz sake.  In my last message I pretty much burned that bridge anyway.

Plus I think Im reaching that age where it is becoming all too apparent the bullpoopy in ones life (censor wouldn't let me write B   S).  I have to start making some serious adjustments..........seriously lol.  

Who would've thought gardening could be so relaxing?  





			
				papabeach1 said:
			
		

> you not alone, guess we in the same boat I'm rowing the boat...



I suppose we might be to some degree or another.  But could you elaborate some more?


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> Plus I think Im reaching that age where it is becoming all too apparent the bullpoopy in ones life (censor wouldn't let me write B S). I have to start making some serious adjustments..........seriously lol.
> 
> Who would've thought gardening could be so relaxing?


 
:yeahthat: :yeahthat: .  i hear ya bro. really.
  i posted a thread once explainin a like situation once. i went off man lol..  hence the reason i grow now. 
  i'm not as fortunate to be in an area to where i can just go mingle anb find new connections. i'm somewhat rural for 200 miles here. wit a few smaller cities only but everyone i know in all them towns and the reputation of.. is that it bout exactly same as ur situation man. young punk kids thinkin they can deal and hussle and rip off and skimp bags.  all in the name of greed. but u know wat tho. i dont care who u are, everyone goes dry a time or two in their life and when that punk calls u up if he does lookin ever.  give him a runaround and do him like he done you man. dont get mad dont start fights etc.. just do wat he done to u.  thats how i always do it. one dweeb tried passin a 17 gram bag of some really fine buds as a full ounce.  it filled a normal sandwhich bag verses an ounze of brick maybe half that if even that in size wize.  but the dude is dumb and thought he could do me like that. i told him i wanted to weig it and he acted as tho i was insultin him. i weighed it and it was only 17 grams lol..  and wat was worse yet is he was wantin 475$ for the stuff.  it was good weed but no way was i gonna give the satisfaction to him..  
  so not but a week later he come to me askin to hook him up i told him yeah i could. first i gave him the run around for 2 days LOL then i told him come over to a frenz place and he asked to weigh it. i acted like he did pretended to be insulted and i grabbed it back from him and told him go somewhere else, (knowin he obviously didnt know anythin else. i told him take it or leave it its the way it is. and he called me later bitchin how his ounce was all under weight and was crappy weed.  i just told him "sucks to be boy" and hung up tele on him. never herd from him since  lol.  later on i herd some other dudes jumped him in his back yard for screwin someone over...  karma always comes back ten fold in the MJ world


----------



## aslan king (Oct 3, 2008)

I have seen the greatest people start in the game and be great dealers. Good quality, good price, reliable, honest if the package isn't the usual. The games that customers play on them over time has a negative effect. The better a person you are the better you will be in the game, but the game will try to drag you down everyday.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

i have one friend that i hadnt know for very long but he was the only person i could count on in bein honest and legit and precise on his weights an measures and if somethin was not the normal as well he'd be strait up wit ya an tell ya. and it was always decent.  
  but he movd away to another state erly this summer.  
  dammit man come back.... LOL


----------



## aslan king (Oct 3, 2008)

The worst thing about the game/business is that the better you are the bigger you get. the bigger you get the more attention you draw.


No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: :yeahthat: .  i hear ya bro. really.
> i posted a thread once explainin a like situation once...................


Well thats just plain wrong.  Trying to sell an underweight ounce like that.  What kind of idiot would think that buyer would not want to weigh it?  What a baboon.

My dude never tried to screw me like that.  He just doesn't answer his damn phone, call or text back.  It really annoyed me to the point where I won't be talking to him or anybody else to get. Its just annoying and I am done with it.




			
				aslan king said:
			
		

> I have seen the greatest people start in the game and be great dealers. Good quality, good price, reliable, honest if the package isn't the usual. The games that customers play on them over time has a negative effect. The better a person you are the better you will be in the game, but the game will try to drag you down everyday.


Yea I've seen the greatest people start off great and stay great.  I called them my friends lol.  

What games are you referring to?  I didn't know business was a game.  I never approached any connect with less than a professional attitude and a willingness to buy his/her product.

If by "better person you are" you mean "better customer service you give"  (like answering your damn phone), then ya lol..I completely agree.

What I have trouble understanding is that why aren't these dealers trying to maximize potential and thus earnings.  I assume that one would at least try and keep some sort of good standing relationship with the customer to begin to earn?  I don't want to have to feel like a damn crackhead trying to score a nice rock.  I just wanted some decent bud.  *Biggie's ten Crack Commandments do not apply here people... *jebus...at least not all of them.

The kids I dealt with equate good customer service/niceties (because these dudes actually call back and are really super nice to you...:yay:YEA! lol)  = being able to rip you off.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

aslan king said:
			
		

> The worst thing about the game/business is that the better you are the bigger you get. the bigger you get the more attention you draw.
> 
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished.



Yes, but one can set limits and boundaries.  I think most people that get caught because they made some sort of mistake that could have been prevented or because they got too greedy or are stupid.  

I would just develop a trusted clientele and hold them close.  Smoke and make a little money... when things get all complicated you start to have problems.  Some dealers are just too stupid to realize it in the first place.  Maybe they just <ahem ahem> forgot lol.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

aslan king said:
			
		

> I get fly like paper, get high like planes!



I have this song as the first in my myspace profile song list.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 3, 2008)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> So do any of you ever get frustrated with having to deal with people trying to get bud?  I am sure a lot of you don't because ...uhhhh....you grow your own lol, but I am sure people here do deal with it.  I just wanted to know other peoples thoughts on the subject.



Precisely why I have not bought a bag in a little over 2 years. I figure if I can't grow it I don't need to smoke it. Consume all the literature you can, pay close attention to details and learn all you can from the resource pages on this site and all the experienced growers on here as well. Don't tell anyone about your grow and enjoy the taste and relaxation of your own herb. You are well on your way friend


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to be a dealer... and if it wasn't for dealers, you would never have gotten to try weed.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 3, 2008)

*I agree with You omnigr33n, dealers are trying to make $$$ like any other job, normally not a problem, but most get greedy and are as crooked as a sidewinder 

:farm: I quit buying from dealers more than 20 yrs ago and I never, ever regretted it, not even once*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 3, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> I used to be a dealer... and if it wasn't for dealers, you would never have gotten to try weed.



I use to deal also when I was young and full of ***. I use to sell half oz's for $40 and it was very good smoke. I was very honest and generous, but I stopped doing it when my "friend" told everyone else. Years later, I grow my own, smoke my own, could care less about what is going on with the "market."


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I use to deal also when I was young and full of ***. I use to sell half oz's for $40 and it was very good smoke. I was very honest and generous, but I stopped doing it when my "friend" told everyone else. Years later, I grow my own, smoke my own, could care less about what is going on with the "market."



"BOY howdeeee!"...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 3, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "BOY howdeeee!"...



It really paid off to keep my lips zipped and be friends with some of the veteran growers where I grew up. They took me under their wings and i helped trim and clean up; in return I got AAALLLOTTTT of smoke lol. I sold some off, made hash and oil and smoked up all my buddies. It really was a great time until I was approached by someone I didn't associate with and was asked if I could sell a bag. You find out quickly who your friends really are.


----------



## rasta (Oct 3, 2008)

haters,,,,,dealers are people too,,,,i have been dealing with the same people for about ten years,,,we strait,,,this is what it is ,,this is what it cost,,,if some one tells you this is an 1/4(7gms) and you weight and its 5gms,, eigther the guy makes it right or you never deal with him again,,,,if you do your a fool,,,,the guys not a dealer,,, hes a bucking thief,,,,dealer dont make money robbing people they make money selling,,,,dont deal with azzholes and you be strait,,,,how about customers who ask for credit then disapper for two,three weeks,,,you know they have not stopped smoking ,,they dont have your money so they call some one else ,,,so now you have lost a customer and you have to wait for your money ,,,,i have been in this game along time and can tell you customers are more problems then dealers my friends,,,,,if you dont like dealing with dealers grow your own and good luck with that ,,,this is about the 3 or 4 thread about hateing dealers ive seen...i should start a thread about the crap that customers pull,,,,,or maybe ill just go smoke a joint,,,,peace,love,rastafari


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 3, 2008)

I live with 5 cities around me and a major city close by (Philly). So there is alot of compitoin. So finding a new hook up is no problem here. Every1 is competing for your buy. They don't rip you off unless you look shady. Good mid-grades go for about 75-100 an oz., some bomb goes anywhere from 45-65 an 1/8. They weigh it right there in front of you so there is no ? about weight. But once in awhile you get the new dealer that wants to try to get over on you. I just ruff his punk [email protected]# up. No one wants to get voilent over gods plant but can't let the dealers take you for punk. Show them you ain't gonna stand for that,most likely others feel the same about that dealer and every1 starts going somewhere else. And guess what? little later he be calling us trying to give us better deals cus without the consumer there is no dealer.


----------



## tom thumb (Oct 3, 2008)

you guys need to move to Canada I can get top notch indoor or outdoor (this time of year), indoor goes for $50 a quarter ounce/ $200 an ounce and outdoor is going for $150 an ounce or $500 a quarter pound and if it's not sittin on the scale in front of me no sale, I even know one guy sold a batch of really good looking and smelling weed that had no kick, and anyone that brought it back got there money back, that was a first (he's an oldtimer)


----------



## andy52 (Oct 3, 2008)

i used to sell some myself.i never ripped anyone off,hell most i gave more than what it was suppossed to be.i never sole to anyone except very close friends.of course they would buy for others that they knew.but in actuality i wasn't making money.i was just getting what i smoked free.and thats what the idea was when i started selling.but that was many years ago.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 3, 2008)

I also hate dealers.  It is the fact that marijuana is illegal that draws the low-lives to the business, and they always try to rip you off for as much as they can.  Give you less, charge you more, say, "but this is strong/good stuff", etc.   99% of the dealers I have bought from in my 16 years of smoking are low-life thieves, i.e. "drug-dealers" in the strictest sense of the word.  The lowest of the low, thieves, robbers, criminals, etc.  If marijuana were legal, you would see quality product, quality service, honest "distributors", etc.

Where I live now, they only want to sell Hashish because it is easier to smuggle and conceal.  They say it is stronger, but hashish feels very "heavy", and always makes me sleepy and lazy, not wanting to leave the house, only smoke, sleep, wake-up, smoke, sleep, etc.   And the smoke is very heavy - makes my heart or lungs hurt...maybe I am clogging up my arteries in that area with this smoke.   I think it may be mixed with opium.   Maybe not.   If this is natural hashish, then I much prefer green wacky-tabacky home-grown.  Marijuana makes me HIGH~~~~~!!  Since March 2008 I was buying Hashish all summer and always asking for some seeds to get with the hashish so I could grow and bring back gift to the dealers later on as thank you for getting me the seeds.  But they only want to sell me Hashish (i.e. without seeds) so that I would keep coming back for more without ability to grow my own.  I intended to grow and indeed stop buying and supporting low-lives and higher up above them:  the terrorists since hashish in this Eastern Hemisphere part of the world comes from Lebanon.

A few months ago I decided I would take the risk and order quality seeds from Amsterdam and start growing and stop supporting terrorism.  So I ordered, and have been growing White Widow.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 3, 2008)

i too dis-like some dealers,but if it was not for dealers,where would you have gotten your smoke before you grew???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 3, 2008)

i planted my seeds on july 1st....85 days later i harvested a really really good hermie...i ain't had to "buy" pot since then....thanks  MarP!!!


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i too dis-like some dealers,but if it was not for dealers,where would you have gotten your smoke before you grew???



Yea the price we pay in aggravation on top of the $20's or so.  

Man where do u people live.  Around here and Ill say it because its a big place, new york city, an oz. goes from 375 and up.

My last grow sustained me for about 4-5 months.  It was awesome.  No hassles...


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> I used to be a dealer... and if it wasn't for dealers, you would never have gotten to try weed.



Ultimately if it weren't for growers I wouldn't have been able to try weed.  Heck if it weren't for God I could say lol.  Dealers are just middle men if you really think about it.  I'm cutting those fools out.  i remember the dude that sold me the $50 was like "I didn't think you were ever gonna call again."  I should've stayed that route.

For me personally, it was my friend at the time that introduced me to shmokey shmoke.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 3, 2008)

To answer your question:

The first time I tried marijuana it was a guy on my dorm my freshman year of college that talked highly about MJ.  Me and the guy across the hall wanted to try it and my roommate was also fond of pot.  So the guy down the hall brought us some, and we packed bowls and "smoked that cherry" over and over again, coughing, and laughing, and then about 10-15 minutes later (maybe sooner because of the time-delay-feeling effect) we started feeling it.  For the first few times it was through that friend, and then later he introduced us to his friend who lived the floor above us.

Only later did I start meeting "drug-dealers" in the low-life thief sense of the word.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> To answer your question:
> 
> The first time I tried marijuana it was a guy on my dorm my freshman year of college that talked highly about MJ.  Me and the guy across the hall wanted to try it and my roommate was also fond of pot.  So the guy down the hall brought us some, and we packed bowls and "smoked that cherry" over and over again, coughing, and laughing, and then about 10-15 minutes later (maybe sooner because of the time-delay-feeling effect) we started feeling it.  For the first few times it was through that friend, and then later he introduced us to his friend who lived the floor above us.
> 
> Only later did I start meeting "drug-dealers" in the low-life thief sense of the word.



Pretty much the same exact thing for me.  The "drug dealers" came later.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 3, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> To answer your question:
> 
> The first time I tried marijuana it was a guy on my dorm my freshman year of college that talked highly about MJ.  Me and the guy across the hall wanted to try it and my roommate was also fond of pot.  So the guy down the hall brought us some, and we packed bowls and "smoked that cherry" over and over again, coughing, and laughing, and then about 10-15 minutes later (maybe sooner because of the time-delay-feeling effect) we started feeling it.  For the first few times it was through that friend, and then later he introduced us to his friend who lived the floor above us.
> 
> Only later did I start meeting "drug-dealers" in the low-life thief sense of the word.




directly or indirectly, that weed was bought from a dealer... and if it wasn't for that that dealer being there, you wouldn't have gotten to try this heavenly product.  Yea we can say if the farmer didn't grow it, or if god didn't make it... but we are talking about dealers, and if god wasn't there, no weed, if farmers aren't there, no weed, if dealers aren't there, no weed... obviously you needed to try the weed from a dealer before you started to grow.  And some people cannot grow due to some reasons, so they NEED dealers....


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly, this is the big reason I'm growing. Not only do I want to free my small circle of medicinally thinking people from the money thinking people, but I also don't want to have to deal with bad quality, possibly tainted stuff which is a risk to my health that happens to cost $50-75 for 3.5 grams. 

The drug war is good for people who want to make money, but I'm sick of it, sick of the rat race, sick of the greed, and sick of the harm it causes me. I'm either growing my supply or buying it from a store from now on. Since i can't buy a tightly regulated supply, I'm gonna have to grow. My fears for my life and liberty will be over hopefully Nov 2nd here in the mitten.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 3, 2008)

THANKS SIRSMOKE-a-lot,some people just run their heads.when they run out they are kissing butt of the man that has some.i know dang well i've spent lots of money buying dope,not just smoke either.i happen to like different kinds of highs.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 3, 2008)

as someone who's bought plenty of weed... from "friends" and dealers.... I have to say i was always on the short end of the stick except one buddie who always hooked it up and it weighed over. 

I keep digital scales man, and they don' lie. And if i get shorted now, I got proof. As i normally carry em with me when i go get weed. Which is getting rarer and rarer by the way. I am not hating on dealers... but it's the truth. I know how it all works i used to deal myself. Point is..... when it's black market and not controlled by the feds or the state, sadly as a customer we normally always get screwed. 

I would never pa 50$ for an 1/8th.. then again i never bought less than a 1/4. U lose 1 gram to  the bag... so ur eight becomes a 1/16th real quick lol. 

IT's not that people's hating on good dealers.. people are hating on dealers who suck and they just happen to be the person's only hookup. Don't stick up for crooks. Delete em out ur phone and grow ur own!


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> ... some people cannot grow due to some reasons, so they NEED dealers....



That is where they get you lol.  It is also a good thing that some people don't need dealers as well.  It's not all dealers anyway that are annoying. 





			
				Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> IT's not that people's hating on good dealers.. people are hating on dealers who suck and they just happen to be the person's only hookup. Don't stick up for crooks. Delete em out ur phone and grow ur own!



Exactly.  The one or the few.


----------



## aslan king (Oct 3, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> I used to be a dealer... and if it wasn't for dealers, you would never have gotten to try weed.


 
You have now graduated. Move to the head of the class.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 3, 2008)

Back in the day I used to get oz's for 100-150, split it up, run three 25's for 40-45 per and then smoke up the rest.I never made money so to speak.
I got out of it cause my roomate got in serious trouble.
He knew I did the MJ thing(he did a few times, but did'nt care for it.)
To make it short, I had to come clean with LEO and tell them that yes, there was some drug use in my house.
Of course met my wife about that time, so I moved out of town for few years.
Before that I had to just say no.
The stuff I've seen bought today is crap compared to what I used to get.
I still see the guy I bought from, but don't know whats goin on with him.
I am positively sure if he was in it, hed be good to me.
Gb


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 3, 2008)

As a former "drug-dealer" (God... I hate that word) putting myself through school I can see where everybody is coming from.  But not all are dishonest.  I  love this plant and tried to introduce great bud at a low price to my area.  My friends were people I could trust and the same people who introduced me to growing.  They get a bad wrap, and for obvious reasons.  When you see the news and see mean people killing each other over $50 it tends to stick in your mind.  But those same "dealers" you speak of include people arrested, like Todd McCormick and others who were just providing medicine. This is why I love this forum and joined it, just people helping each other provide medicine for themselves and each other.  That is why I always thought my friends did who sold and turned very little profit as good guys and gals.  So don't put a stigma on all dealers but be aware that "There are good men and bad men of all nationalities, creeds and colors; and if this world of ours is ever to become what we hope some day it may become, it must be by the general recognition that the man's heart and soul, the man's worth and actions, determine his standing." (Theodore Roosevelt)


----------



## stunzeed (Oct 3, 2008)

Whatever!!!! If it wasnt for a dealer you would have NEVER tried marijuana. If you dont like getting hustled find a better hook up. Dealers deserve to be compensated since they are being threatened by law enforcement to be taken from their homes and locked away for long stretches....... For what??????? A harmless plant? Sheeesh. Now I am not advocating selling to children or teens but c'mon they are the modern bootleggers for marijuana prohibition and are doing nothing wrong. If you dont like the price walk 10 minutes in any direction in america and find a better deal! Go ahead and ride your high horse and look down your nose at those who HAVE to buy from a dealer due to not being able to grow. When you are paying the extra oney you are paying to have the luxury of getting caught and being givin a ticket as opposed to the dealers who get years. I respect and appreciate everyones opinion...... This one is just mine!!!!!!!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 4, 2008)

aslan king said:
			
		

> You have now graduated. Move to the head of the class.



what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 4, 2008)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Whatever!!!! If it wasnt for a dealer you would have NEVER tried marijuana. If you dont like getting hustled find a better hook up. Dealers deserve to be compensated since they are being threatened by law enforcement to be taken from their homes and locked away for long stretches....... For what??????? A harmless plant? Sheeesh. Now I am not advocating selling to children or teens but c'mon they are the modern bootleggers for marijuana prohibition and are doing nothing wrong. If you dont like the price walk 10 minutes in any direction in america and find a better deal! Go ahead and ride your high horse and look down your nose at those who HAVE to buy from a dealer due to not being able to grow. When you are paying the extra oney you are paying to have the luxury of getting caught and being givin a ticket as opposed to the dealers who get years. I respect and appreciate everyones opinion...... This one is just mine!!!!!!!



I consider it a simple courtesy to call someone back.  It just a matter of etiquette and this is a bad example of it.  My dude isn't scummy or trying to hustle.  He never called so I will never call him again.  The other dudes are just kids who are trying to make a quick buck and hustle hard or something like that.  I am trying not too expose myself to b-s, but it happens. 

Like 15 minutes ago I got into a fender bender with a yellow cabbie.  I was in the outer straight-or-turn right lane and he was in the inner most turn right only lane.  I went to turn and he kept going straight ( he was supposed to turn) into the corner of my bumper.  What a jerk.  All this b s could of been avoided or maybe it was destiny for me to not only get into an accident tonight, but also to recieve crappy weed which really doesnt get me high.  <sigh>  I am sorry for the long post.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

im sorry we dont need dealers dealer just doesnt sound right like there making a deal with you your buying MJ a plant whocares dont be messed up I CAN ONLY REMEMBER ONCE when i skimped someone it was .4 for 10 i still feel bad to this day about it and if i could i would repay the kid for that other then that ive givin out 2 grams for 20 and so on



P.S. once you become a dealer you dont know who your weed is getting to


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 4, 2008)

nice bagseed, "bite the hand that feeds"


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 4, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> nice bagseed, "bite the hand that feeds"



???


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2008)

...."EVEN" the so called med' dispensaries are low life "thieves"..  
I've heard prices as high as $120 p/ eighth :O...
  when it probably costs less than $20 p OZ to produce???  "Compassion" Club my aching arse..
...I'd venture to guess that 95% of "dealers" are the ones omni' is speaking of. Turning a huge profit with no sense of morals or fairness.Bottom feeders..  The "bottom line" is what matters... moooore money!


----------



## aslan king (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a difference between drug dealers and people that deal drugs.

Drug dealers put a lot of effort into giving the impression the deal drugs and make stupid mistakes in the procees. they draw too much attention and heat. Having a beer with causes people to think you are involved in drugs.

People that deal drugs are regular people with jobs and handle their responsibilities. They may know a few dealers and they have a few friends. Since they don[t try to support themselves with these activities, they are usually better business people.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Oct 5, 2008)

i was selling for a couple years. i ALWAYS hooked people up if they were nice people, the bud was good, and i even drove it to them if they had no vehicle. unsurprisingly, i had a lot of clientele and even though all these people were people i had chilled with, someone got caught and turned me in regardless. keep in mind good dealers have a lot more pressure on them by the popo. in my two years of selling, although i was more than fair, i got jacked once (an eighth, what an idiot) and i once gave someone my personal bag on accident and suddenly could never get them to pickup the phone ever again. some dealers are crooks, but so are some of their customers.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 5, 2008)

ouch i feel bad for some of you guys and girls. im not gonna lie i've played the dealer role for quite some time and im one of those so called "Youngsters" but if i didn't tell you i was as young as i am you'd think i was older. i carry myself with respect. i take care of the few loyal friends that have called me for their medicine every time over the last 5-8 years. Even when its somebody i don't consider close they still get hooked up the right way. the bags almost always over in weight, the only thing that changes from loyal friend to business aquantience is the price. for example a good friend could get a quarter of high mids for $40-$45 very rarily any higher than that. now to everyone else nothing less than $55 no matter what. when it comes to harvest time my friends will get a quarter for $65-$75 and everyone else $100 no ifs ands or buts. Now that may seem cruel but thats buisness thats how u regulate the ladder of life. you take care of your fam better than your not so close friends. Now over the years i've dabbled in all areas of that buisness. not just MJ but i gotta tell ya all of the other things are far more dangerous. far more costly legally and illegaly. Every situation and meet is more tense, more risky, more expensive, etc.

*Aslan King*-





> People that deal drugs are regular people with jobs and handle their responsibilities. They may know a few dealers and they have a few friends. Since they don[t try to support themselves with these activities, they are usually better business people.


 
Yes they do make better dealers but sometimes they are doing it to help support themselves. As i said to help support not completely support, for instance working a legit job 6 days a week filing taxes, paying bills, etc. The money from the deals is generally used to fund other buisness investments as well as supplies and equipment for growing, my toys like 4 wheelers and doing custom work to my car and stuff like that, o can't forget all the tattoos and jewelry too. I got a thing for that stuff and high quality Glass pieces.

*Greenthumbblackfinger*-





> i had a lot of clientele and even though all these people were people i had chilled with, someone got caught and turned me in regardless. keep in mind good dealers have a lot more pressure on them by the popo. in my two years of selling, although i was more than fair, i got jacked once (an eighth, what an idiot) and i once gave someone my personal bag on accident and suddenly could never get them to pickup the phone ever again. some dealers are crooks, but so are some of their customers.[/QUOTE





> ]
> 
> 
> having to much clientel will get you caught up, and if your dealing and working with customers like that your hanging out with the wrong ppl, back when i was younger and did lots of things, having ppl like that and worrying about things like that was a common occurance, now a days though, no such thing.
> ...


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 6, 2008)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> So in regards to the name of the thread, you hate bad dealers or greedy dealers not all dealers. I just don't like ppl giving bad reputations and bad names to ppl like me and my few close friends when its all the ppl in the ghetto and the hood making the bad name and reputation.
> 
> _*All information stated above is completely fiction the person stated as*"me or I"* is a fiction representation of a person who wishes to remain a mystery*_



People don't have to be from the "ghetto" and the "hood" to be bad dealers or just jerks.  That's everywhere.  

LoL...actually...I remember I once bought this really nice nugget off of a homeless man.  He was hanging out in front of a weed spot that just got raided.  The bud was unbelievably dense as a mother.  One of the best damn 20's I ever spent.


----------

